# Need soem help folks!



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have an old looking camera accessory and have no idea how old it is, how it works, what its used for exactly or if its worth anything. Should I just toss it as its old school?:wink:

It reads on the back METRAWATT A G NURNBERG then under all that Made in Germany.

The front reads Horvex 2. I think its a light meter of sorts. I will attempt to load a pic soon. Cell camera....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*ok pics now! I think anyway*

this is it


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

It's a flux capacitor for a Delorean time machine! :biggrin:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

http://lowprice.ca/light_meter_ottawa_6000_bjqw

http://www.ephotozine.com/equipment/manuals/horvex-2-instruction-manual-p15050.html

http://www.earlyphotography.co.uk/site/entry_E72.html


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Its a keeper I think


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That's a far cry from today's modern marvel, but I bet it has some antique value and probably still works if you wind it up!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

SaltyTX said:


> Its a keeper I think


I'd keep it too. Great conversation piece. Learn how to use it and share the history of days gone by with any kid that will get their nose out of their Nintendo DS, DSL, or DSI.

Problem is the kid will take 99 pictures/videos of you demonstrating the METRAWATT A G NURNBERG with their DSI, antimate them, upload them to Youtube for the World to review, then sync them to your cell phone before your lesson is 1/4 of the way complete.

That could be embarrassing.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Meters in modern cameras are probably a lot better but those old handheld meters are handy for setting up lights on static subjects (portraits). Like using them to see how much light is on a subject rather than how much is reflecting off of it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for all the info. Now I know what it is, but have no idea how to work it. As for essayons your right about youtube. Not looking forward to me ever getting posted up for the worldd to view!

Well I guess I will try to see if I can figure out how it works. No reason to have it if you can't work it.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Here ya go. I think you can get a manual from here

http://www.jollinger.com/photo/meters/meters/metrawatt_horvex2.html


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

stargazer said:


> Here ya go. I think you can get a manual from here
> 
> http://www.jollinger.com/photo/meters/meters/metrawatt_horvex2.html


 Many thanks! :shamrock:


----------

